# Elternzeit am Meer?!?



## flo1980 (18. Januar 2018)

Servus Forumskollegen!

Bei unserer kleinen Familie steht mal wieder eine Elternzeit im Dezember/Januar 19 an. Und für den Vaddi stellt sich die Frage: Kann man da fischen...

Wir wollen so 6-8 Wochen in der Wärme unterwegs sein, es sollte sicher sein & eine gute medizinische Versorgung haben.

Meine bisherigen Ideen:

Australien mit dem Camper (stellt sich aber die Frage nach der Regenzeit)
Neukaledonien (recht teuer)
Tobago 
Thailand (wohin, wo noch kein Ballermann herrscht, aber trotzdem Infrastruktur vorhanden ist).

In Florida waren wir schon

Vielleicht hat ja jemand hier diesbezüglich Erfahrungen oder Ideen. Ich verspreche auch wieder einen Bericht mit Fotos

Vielen Dank & Fight lines!
Flo.


----------



## tomsen83 (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Elternzeit am Meer?!?*

Der limitierende Faktor ist hier sicherlich die medizinische Versorgung...Ich könnte mir für euch eventuell noch die Philippinen vorstellen. Mehrere Inlandsflughäfen auf den teils total unterschiedlichen Hauptinseln mit guten Verbindungen sorgen dafür, dass man ratzfatz wieder in Manila ist. Bei 6-8 Wochen kann man von der Ostküste (Siargao - Sailfish-Paradies direkt am Dropoff) über Bohol und/ oder Cebu hoch nach Palawan bzw. Coron (!).
 Sehr abwechslungsreich, je nach Region kaum touristisch überlaufen und Unterkünfte in jeder Preisklasse. Die Uferfischerei ist halt nicht so der Knaller, aber im Normalfall gibts in jedem Resort nen Kanu oder ne Dhow zu mieten und mit Light-Tackle gibts jede Menge Spaß.

 Thailand wird sicher schwer, zu der Jahreszeit nen ruhiges Plätzchen zu finden. uferfischerei ist hier auch so gut wie tod (wie in fast allen südostasiatischen Regionen)

 Mit Australien seid ihr glaub ich ganz gut beraten, wobei es von da aus ja auch nur noch ein Katzensprung nach Neukaledonien ist. Kann man ja kombinieren bei der zeit die ihr habt. Von Cairns nach Brisbane mit Camper und dann rüber nach Noumea...


----------



## flo1980 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Elternzeit am Meer?!?*

Moin Moin!

Kuba klingt prinzipiell auch voll interessant...gutes Fischen am Meer & im Süßwasser. Allerdings scheint das Reisen auf eigene Faust (ohne Hotels) etwas mühsam zu sein. Hat das schon jemand gemacht?
z.B. mit Mietwagen & FeWo?


----------



## rhinefisher (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Elternzeit am Meer?!?*

Hi!
Freunde, wirklich erfahrene Globetrotter, empfanden Kuba als schwierig und anstrengend.
Die Versorgungslage ist wohl zum gruseln.. .
Petri

PS: Sehr entspanntes urlauben und erstklassiges angeln gäbe es in Florida recht günstig... .


----------



## flo1980 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Elternzeit am Meer?!?*

Servus!

Florida haben wir letztes Jahr mit 1- und 3jähriger gemacht. War saugeil (siehe Bericht). Fürs nächste Mal würden wir gerne was anderes machen.
Und genau das habe ich eben auch über Kuba gelesen: Du kannst in den Hotelbunker gehen oder auf eigene Faust echt Schwierigkeiten haben z.B. Lebensmittel zu kaufen.

Schaumermal. Ist ja erstmal alles Brainstorming. Aber Vorfreude ist halt die schönste Freude...


----------



## chef (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Elternzeit am Meer?!?*

Thailand, zB Phuket , Samui, Koh Chang,...
Schön, günstig, gute Medizinische Versorgung. Und Fisch gibts auch!
Oder Koh Lipe ;-)


----------



## rhinefisher (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Elternzeit am Meer?!?*

Hi!
Wenn ich lesen könnte, hätte ich mir das mit Florida gespart.. .
Der kauf von Lebensmitteln hat meine Freund auf Kuba die halbe Urlaubszeit gekostet. Macht dann auch keinen Spaß.. .
Marokko ist auch ganz nett, wenn man bis nach Dakhla runter fährt un 8 Wochen Zeit heit. Und man kann die eigene Karre fahren..:q
Petri


----------

